
Show HN: Flaggy – Super idiomatic subcommands for Go - integrii
https://github.com/integrii/flaggy/
======
DavidCanHelp
That link gives me a 500 error:
[https://cl.ly/665819947aaa](https://cl.ly/665819947aaa)

------
hazz99
I literally had this problem yesterday - this is a great idea.

